
Show HN: App displays useful information about what you see in AR - tomhiggins
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/prism-by-promethea/id1317468834?mt=8
======
tomhiggins
Hello Hacker News,

My name is Tom Higgins. I'm 17 years old and I made Prism with my co-founder,
Karen Kolkey, who is 15.

With Prism, we're hoping to take Augmented Reality mainstream by making an app
that reliably gives you useful information about what you see. Most AR apps
are fun, but not particularly useful. We're going to change that.

Currently, Prism can do all of the below: — Display information about nearby
places in augmented reality. — Identify anything — Translate text in the
camera view

Prism is completely free and easy to use.

If you have any questions about Prism or want to get in touch, send me an
email at tomhiggins@promethea.xyz or comment below.

Feedback of any kind is more than welcome!

~~~
harshitaisanerd
Wow, that's a really cool idea and I've been using the app already for a
while.

A question: I read your tweet where you said, "Can't wait to take it off the
smartphone" \-- what does that mean? Where do you see the future of your
software/product?

~~~
tomhiggins
Karen and I think that Prism is best suited to AR glasses.

The future of Prism (and any kind of AR) certainly lies there. We're very
interested in developing our own AR glasses in the future— our focus on the
utility of the AR gives us an immediate leg up.

